# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Zmiany meta wątroba

## Aguka

Witam serdecznie,

czy zachodzące zmiany meta w wątrobie wskazują jednoznacznie na raka.
Bardzo proszę o analizę wyników badań:

1. Tomografia jamy brzusznej
Wątroba niepowiększona. W segmencie 4A cztery ogniska hipodensyjne ulegające istotnemu wzmocnieniu po podaniu środka cieniującego. W obu fazach badania naczyniowego, w fazie opóźnionej po 5 minutach nie stwierdza się wyplukiwania kontrastu oraz wyrównania ich densyjności z otaczającym miąższem wątroby, typowego dla naczyniaków. Obraz podejrzany o meta. Wskazana biopsja pod kontrolą TK. Wymiary tych ognisk to: 44x46 mm, 36x29 mm, 25x25 mm 12x12 mm. Piąte ognisko o takim samym charakterze widoczne jest w segmencie 7 o śr. 14 mm. 
Poza tym w wątrobie widocznych kilkia torbieli o śr. do 7 mm. 
Pęcherzyk żółciowy niepowiększony, drogi żółciowe wewnątrzwątrobowe nieposzerzone. Trzustka niepowiększona, bez zmian ogniskowych, ani patologicznych. Przewód trzustkowy nieposzerzony. 
Żołądek dobrze wypełniony o niepogrubiałych ścianach. 
Kilka węzłów chłonnych w tkance tłuszczowej w okolicy krzywizny mniejszej żołądka o śr. do 10 mm. 
Śledziona niepowiększona, bez zmian ogniskowych. 
Na skanach początkowych obejmujących dolne pola płucne widoczny w płucu prawym w segmencie 9 guzek lity o śr 15 mm, podejrzany o meta. 

2. Wynik kolonoskopii
Adenoma tubulare cum dysplasia minoris gradus. Excisio completa

3. Wynik pobranej biopsji wątroba
Zmiana trudna do jednoznacznego określenia. Morfologicznie odpowiadałoby najbardziej rakowi wątrobowokomórkowemu ale immunofenotyp jest nietypowy (CK7(+), AE1AE3(+), CEAp(+) reakcja kanalikowa i cytoplazmatyczna, HEPPAR1- reakacja niejednoznaczna, TTF(-), AFP(-), CK19(-), CD34(+), wykazano ekspresję antygenu poliferacyjnego Ki67 w 10-30% jąder komórkowych. Do ustalenia rozpoznania uwskazanie byłoby badanie histopatologiczne(wycinek?, biopsja gruboigłowa?) (M-69760 T-56000). 

Lekarz nie powiedział jednoznacznie, że to rak. Wspominał coś o marskości wątroby. Co to wszystko znaczy? Bo nikt tak szczerze nie powiedział nam jak wygląda sytuacja.

----------


## nnn123

Przy marskości wątroby, wątroba zwykle jest powiększona i niewydolna (podwyższone enzymy wątrobowe) i jak sama nazwa wskazuje, jest marska (to zwykle widać gdy ma się ją na dłoni a nie w usg). To co Pani napisała wskazuje niemal jednoznacznie na raka wątroby prawdopodobnie z przerzutami do płuc i węzłów chłonnych (zwykle zajmują się okoliczne ale bywa że i odległe). Jak nie ma bólu kości czy innych objawów (włascza neurologicznych i kardiologicznych) to wróżę spore szanse na wyzdrowienie. Jako że nie jestem lekarzem to mogę napisać że z tego co się orientuję jakiekolwiek leczenie można wdrożyć dopiero po pewnym wyniku histopatologicznym co zapewne skłoni lekarzy do ponowienia biopsji lub jednoczesnej operacji z badaniem histopatologicznym (wysyłają wycięty guz do labolatorium).

Jak nie będzie przeciwwskazań do zabiegu(ów) operacyjnych to nie powinno być większych problemów. Operacja wątroby nie należy do bardzo ryzykownych. Wycięcie paru małych węzłów może odrobinę osłabić odporność (dosłownie odrobinę). Większy problem to płuca. Jeśli zajęty jest tylko spód (ostatnie płaty/segmenty) to ubytek zdrowia/ryzyko są niewielkie (zabiegi na płucach mogą znacznie zmniejszyć wydolność oddechową na kilka miesięcy a potem powoli wraca niemal do tego co było).

Jak was nie straszy "pół-konwencjonalna" terapia to polecam zajrzeć tu: /prosze-o-pomoc-w-leczeniu-38517#post83361. Oczywiście nie odradzam stosowania obu metod naraz, wręcz do tego zachęcam. W takiej sytuacji warto poinformować lekarzy co się stosuje (jakby straszyli bez racjonalnego wytłumaczenia to raczej z innych powodów niż medycyna...).

Proszę napisać o postępach w leczeniu/diagnozowaniu. I w razie czego dopytywać.

PS. proszę walczyć o leczenie operacyjne gdyby lekarze mieli do tego wątpliwości - no chyba że istniały by poważne przeciwwskazania (jak np. istotne zaburzenia krzepnięcia lub znaczna niewydolność u starszej osoby).

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Aguka

Witam,

bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Te wyniki dotyczą mojego dziadka, który ma 72 lata. Przez całe życie był okazem zdrowia, aż do teraz. Dziadek od lat choruje na przewlekłą obturacyjną chorobę płuc. Co do guza na płucu, pulmonolog stwierdził, że to jakieś zwapnienie po niedoleczonej chorobie. 
Dodam jeszcze, że wyniki ALAT, ASPAT, bilubiryna są w normie. W ogóle morfologia krwi dziadka jak na ten wiek jest bardzo dobra. Wszystkie czynniki w normie.

Czekamy teraz na konsultację w poradni chemioterapi.

----------


## nnn123

POCHP - unikać pyłu, dymu - także z papierosów, cygar czy fajek. Każda ilość nieodwracalnie szkodzi na wydolność oddechową.
Guz - to czy to jest czynna choroba zapalna/nowotworowa czy coś innego to może stwierdzić tylko badanie tzw. PET. No chyba że nie powiększa się i nie zmienia kształtu przez dłuższy okres czasu, to wtedy tylko obserwuje się to przy użyciu zwykłego rtg lub tk (w nielicznych przypadkach rm).

Po takim wyniku badania histopatologicznego, proszę walczyć o kolejne (biopsja lub wycinek z operacji).

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Aguka

Dziadek po wizycie w poradni chemioterapii został skierowany na ponowne badanie tomografię. Badanie ma zostać wykonane w celu stwierdzenia zmian przerzutowych i czy guzy uległy powiększeniu. W lutym zbiera się konsylium, które ma podjąć decyzję dotyczącą leczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mogę wejść na ta stronę z tym polkonwencjonalnym leczeniem. Pomóż !mam tatę z nowotworem na wątrobie zmiany meta dość duże.

----------

